# Will Tesla add battery swap capability to the Model S?



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

A careful reading of the leaves from Elon Musk’s last cup of tea indicates that his next bombshell may concern battery swapping... Newswire >


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

> “I intentionally architected the Model S to have a battery pack in the floor pan that can be swapped out in less than a minute.


 In order for that to be possible, the "S" pack would need (amongst other things), a very good quick disconnect for the main power cables .
Has anyone noticed that actually fitted to existing versions ?


----------



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I heard him say that it only takes like 12 minutes the way they are now.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, they have to be connected somehow. It is not hard to add a quick disconnect connector to the end of bare wires...


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

What quick disconnects do you use for 1000+ Amps ?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

The Bombardier trains used in the UK use diesel electric,
Each "train" is five cars, four of which each have two Cummins diesels

The diesel is mated to a generator and radiators to make a single package that can be changed in minutes,

The connectors that mate the diesels (500hp? each) to the rest of the train would easily meet or exceed the Tesla requirements


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Duncan said:


> The connectors that mate the diesels (500hp? each) to the rest of the train would easily meet or exceed the Tesla requirements


 dont those DE trans operate on AC ?..at high voltages.?

Im sure there are suitable QR connectors available,... but i was curious if Tesla actually fitted them currently ( as opposed to simple solid bolted terminals).
Equally i know the "1 minute" change is just a headline grabber, and few would complain at 5 or 10 times that in practice, after all this is a 1000 lb $20 k + pack that is being rushed about !

Another thought..
How many times can you safely reuse the retaining bolts and threaded sockets that secure those packs under the car ?


----------

